# The weekend hunt



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Had good hunt in southern ND this weekend over a sheetwater spread.









Here is the best part of the whole weekend


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats should have been mine!! I cant until this weekend again!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

We had a pretty good weekend as well, unfortunately we didn't come up with any bling though. Congrats on the collar man!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

gander!
Congrats!

I was wondering when you were gonna post some pics...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice collar...I was wondering what color it was?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You lucky bastard. Congrats man. You deserve it.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

So I brag just a little bit about a couple of leg bands and you have to go and pull that kind of crap!!!!!!

Well I swear man!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice collar. I see your still shooting all the ross.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

GG....congrats on the extra merchandise...


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks like a good shoot. Did you see the collar before you shot it?


----------



## Benelli 12 (Mar 23, 2004)

I just got back from Nodak yesterday, and for my first time out there I was really impressed. The amount of birds is simply amazing. We ended up with 39 for 4 days. We did some decoying for the most part, and also pulled off some sneaks. I want to thank the sportsmen of North Dakota and the residents for making our trip one of the best I have ever had with my brother and dad. 
Almost had my head taken off by a flock of pintails one day, Had 14 deer walk through our spread another day. And the dogs got there share of work on a number of retreives. Again thanks for sharing this wonderful experience with other sportsmen from other states.

B12 :


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I saw it about the same time that goosebuster said to shoot it because it had a neck collar. It was a really small snow goose but it was a snow because it had the grin patch.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Benelli 12, I'm glad you had a great time. Too many NR take ND for granted.


----------



## Benelli 12 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Brad.

In the last 23 years I have had the privalage of hunting Michigan,Colorado,Iowa,Arkansas, and texas. Never have I had the residents be so nice, and give access so freely. We made alot of contacts this year and were told by some farmers to make sure we come back in the fall for Pheasants and ducks. Again thanks for the memories, and the hospitality....

B12


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I've only hunted in another state once, Montana. We where in pursuit of the elusive mule deer and bull elk.

I was happy just to get a license. Even happier when I bagged a trophy 6x6 bull elk. I never once complained about the high license fee, $476 (at the time, now it is way more expensive). I hope you have many great trips back to ND. God I love this place!


----------

